# Kohi labs Aeropress filter



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

For anyone who missed these on Kickstarter and wants one, they are now available to buy from kohi labs for $23.50 posted...http://kohilabs.com/product/filter-for-aeropress/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The original is cheaper in the UK

http://departmentofcoffee.com/product/able-disk/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Identical mouthfeel to paper is a bold claim


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

From what I've read, this is quite different from the able filter. It's like fabric rather than perforated disc. Apparently it's quite a step up from other similar filters. I've just ordered one so I'll compare against my able one when it arrives.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine just arrived today via kickstarter - there are others on the fourum that signed up for the kickstarter offer. I've had no chance to try it out yet and probably won't until Friday.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Any difference really to the Kaffeologie S-Filter?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't used a S-filter - it sounds like a finer version of the able

http://www.kaffeologie.com/shop/s-filter-for-aeropress-coffee-makers

As Glenn has said, the Kohi labs filter is fabric based.

Has anyone ever organised a blind tasting with an aeropress with different filters?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Humph - not received mine yet, and am going away for the next week on Friday and am taking the Aeropress - with paper filters at the moment :-(


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Humph - not received mine yet, and am going away for the next week on Friday and am taking the Aeropress - with paper filters at the moment :-(


 Mmm, that's odd - would have thought they would have sent the UK lot out in the same shipment although they are clearly sending them outy in batches according to the last email update.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I haven't used a S-filter - it sounds like a finer version of the able
> 
> http://www.kaffeologie.com/shop/s-filter-for-aeropress-coffee-makers
> 
> ...


Mighty fine idea... I'm gonna try that sometime soon....


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Phil104 said:


> I haven't used a S-filter - it sounds like a finer version of the able
> 
> http://www.kaffeologie.com/shop/s-filter-for-aeropress-coffee-makers
> 
> ...


I've got both the Able filters, don't really get along that well with either. The fine filter in particular. Doesn't help that I cut myself on it the first time I used it, wafer thin and with a razor sharp edge. The s-filter is a woven mesh and makes a superb brew. I'll take a look at the Kohi Labs one later on. May well end up with a complete set of metal aeropress filters.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

MrShades said:


> Humph - not received mine yet, and am going away for the next week on Friday and am taking the Aeropress - with paper filters at the moment :-(


Phew! It arrived today - nicely packaged, and a good little extra of a small 7g sachet of Cafiza - which is a nice touch.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Nothing for me yet







Could you check what backer number you were for me?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm #337


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Cheers, I'm double that so most likely have to wait a little longer!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, Phil104 backed after I did and his arrived a few days ago - so not even sure they're doing it by backer number.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have no idea what my backer number is but MrShades is right - I backed it after he posted about it.

Mine was shipped on the 3rd Feb.

I have used it three times. No danger of cutting your fingers on the edge. Getting it to stay in the filter, I use an inversion method, needs care and popping out the puck leaves a residue of grounds adhering to the filter itself so I just wipe those off with my finger into the compost bin. Some (hardly noticeable) grinds have found their way into the bottom of the cup but that might be me and not taking enough care to make sure the filter is in place (if it will stay in place inverted). I have been pleased with the drink in the cup. Is it better than any other filter? Well, all I can taste is coffee flavours but ultimately it would need a blind taste. I'm going to try a non-inverted brew tomorrow and see what difference that makes.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Mine has arrived, can't fault the packaging & a freebie of cafiza as well







Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## themartincard (Feb 22, 2015)

I received mine the week before last. Brewing inverted, I didn't anticipate the filter not staying put in the filter cap (force of habit), but I've since found that the water from a simulated paper-filter rinse allows it to stick just long enough to get the cap on without it falling out of place.

I haven't noticed any difference in mouthfeel compared with using paper filters, nor have I seen any sludge at the bottom of the cup. Ensuring it's properly clean is my biggest concern, though the cleaning method I've come up with seems to be working well for that (fill with hot soapy water and, whilst still inverted, flush/backflush/flush/backflush until empty). Hopefully this won't deform the filter over time, but time will tell whether or not it does.


----------

